# Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen



## Barbara (31. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Fische,  die plötzlich einfach da waren, sind in der Zwischenzeit kräftig gewachsen (ohne füttern) und es ist mir gelungen sie zu fotografieren.
Kann man vieleicht jetzt erkennen, was das für welche sind?

 

 

Freue mich auf Eure fachkundigen Antworten.

Liebe Grüße aus dem total verregneten Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## filokoch (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

Hallo Barbara,

die sehen für mich ganz nach Karpfen aus.
Vielleicht hilft dieser Link weiter:

http://www.cipro.de/karpfen/karpfen.htm

Liebe Grüße aus Graz,

Filo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

Hi Barbara,

sind Goldfische oder ev. __ Giebel (sind aber eh fast das gleiche )

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

Hi.

Also Karpfen sinds nicht. Wie Frank schon sagt Goldfische (noch nicht umgefärbt) oder __ Giebel.


----------



## ferryboxen (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

hallo!!!

ich würde auch auf junge goldies tippen - färben sich sicherlich noch um 

gruss lothar


----------



## Dr.J (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

Hi,

Goldies oder Bitterlinge würde ich sagen.


----------



## Barbara (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Dann werde ich mal abwarten, ob sie sich noch verfärben.
Ich hoffe, dass es ihnen auch ohne füttern gut geht, da ich meinen Schwimmteich nicht mit Nährstoffen belasten möchte. Bisher sind sie jedenfalls ziemlich fidel - ich schätze, es sind ca. 12 - 15 Stück.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## llmeyerll (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

was mich zuerst verwundert hat ,auf dem ersten bild sieht man sowas wie eine leichschnur wie sie eigt nur bitterlinge haben zum ableichen in die __ muscheln!

Aber alle anderen Fakrtoren schließen einen __ bitterling aus! Denke auch an __ giebel ob natur oder zuchtform wird sich zeigen!


----------



## bonsai (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Neue Bilder von meinen unbekannten Fischen*

Moin Marley

Das was Du eine Laichschnur nennst, ist nichts anderes als Stoffwechselendprodukt, umgangssprachlich als Sch...e bezeichnet.
Der Fisch ist gesund und hat keine Verdauungsprobleme sonst zerfällt der Kot schneller.
Gruß
Norbert


----------

